# Stuck on CM9 alpha 2 splash screen



## karrun (Mar 10, 2012)

tried searching and didn't find an answer to this. This is the second TP I've updated to CM9 alpha 2. Mine went without issue, but I didn't install gapps. Then I tried my daughter's. Everything went fine, got into the OS fine and was able to register her google account, etc. Then I decided to install gapps on hers (ICS 4.03 v11) and I got to the scrren after reboot that says something like Updating Android, starting applications, but it never got past that. Holding down the power button and the enter button allowed me to reboot, but now when I try booting back into CM9 I can't get past the splash screen. I also tried booting back into recovery and doing a cache wipe and factory reset, but same outcome. Is there some way to totally remove ICS and restart the CM9 install?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

karrun said:


> tried searching and didn't find an answer to this. This is the second TP I've updated to CM9 alpha 2. Mine went without issue, but I didn't install gapps. Then I tried my daughter's. Everything went fine, got into the OS fine and was able to register her google account, etc. Then I decided to install gapps on hers (ICS 4.03 v11) and I got to the scrren after reboot that says something like Updating Android, starting applications, but it never got past that. Holding down the power button and the enter button allowed me to reboot, but now when I try booting back into CM9 I can't get past the splash screen. I also tried booting back into recovery and doing a cache wipe and factory reset, but same outcome. Is there some way to totally remove ICS and restart the CM9 install?


Try doing a data/factory reset from CWM. This will take you back to the point like you had just installed CM9. If this gets you going again, get the 20120304 Gapps from the link below and flash that from CWM. If it is still hung up, you need to run ACMEUninstaller and do a fresh install of everything. I would suggest you use ACMEInstaller2 to just install Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM. Once that is done, install CM9 from CWM. Boot into CM9 and test it out to be sure it is running OK. Get Gapps from here: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

I would suggest using the 20120304 version. Flash it from CWM also.


----------



## karrun (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, thanks. Factory reset didn't work, so looks like I need to run the uninstaller. Do I do it the same way as the installer (place in paln, Inc directory, open terminal, type commands) as the installer? Just want to make sure I don't make things worse.


----------

